# Cable conversor de FDD a USB



## juanjo_30 (Ago 14, 2007)

Amigos,

Necesito que me den una mano para poder elaborar un cable que pueda conectar al puerto FDD de una tarjeta madre y la salida sea un puerto USB. Aclarando la idea, quiero convertir un puerto FDD a un puerto de salida USB.

Saludos, Juanjo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 15, 2007)

debes comprar una disquetera.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 15, 2007)

Tío... ¿Que va a hacer el hombre con una disquetera, ahhh...?

NO VAYAS A RESPONDER; POR FAVOR...

Mira juanjo... Olvídalo. Comprate una MB que tenga puertos USB.

mcrven


----------

